# Projekt mit Jira und Confluence sturkturieren



## OnDemand (6. Dez 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind ein zweier Team und wollen unsere Software von Grund auf neu bauen, da wir während der bisherigen Versionen viiiel Erfahrungen gesammelt haben und es jetzt einfach der bessere Schritt ist komplett von null zu beginnen.

Dabei möchten wir das ganze möglichst professionell mit Jira und Confluence umsetzen - doch wie fangen wir an? In Jira und Conf haben wir jeweils ein Softwareprojekt dafür erstellt und verbunden.

Nun würde ich in Confluence Anforderungsanalysen erstellen für jeden "großen" Teil der Software. Zb einen Teil für den Datenimport, einen Teil für GUI, usw. darin dann jeweils möglichst detailliert aufschreiben, was wir brauchen und wie es umgesetzt werden soll. Dazu dann UML und co erstellen, damit man erstmal einen theoretisches Programm mit Ablauf usw. hat, welchen man dann "nur" noch in Jira Issues aufbröseln muss um dann die Issues/Aufgaben zu erledigen.

Hat jemand noch nützliche Tipps, die er uns mit auf den weg geben kann?


----------



## thecain (6. Dez 2020)

Mein Tipp ist: Overengineered das ganze nicht. Ihr seid 2 Personen. Eine Architektur könnt ihr überall aufstellen. Und mit einem einfachen Taskboard wie es zum Beispiel Github bietet sollten alle eure Anforderungen gedeckt sein.

Jira und Confluece sind mächtige Werkzeuge. Verliert euch nicht darin und konzentriert euch auf das wesentliche.


----------



## OnDemand (6. Dez 2020)

Wir halten das ganze auch so simpel wir möglich. Bisher haben wir jira nur für Kundensupport (Servicedesk) genutzt, da wir darin nun ganz fit sind und sich Kundenissues direkt in Jira einbinden lassen macht sich das alles ganz gut. 
Aber vom Tool abgesehen, wie wäre die richtige herangehensweise um von 0 auf 100 zu kommen. Ohne, dass man mitten im Projekt merkt, mist wir haben was vergessen und das ganze wieder über den Haufen wirft.


----------



## White_Fox (17. Dez 2020)

Ich habe weder mit JIRA noch mit Confluence je gearbeitet, und auch nicht mit vergleicbaren Werkzeugen.

Ich kenne allerdings andere, sehr mächtige und komplexe, CAD-Programme, und wie man die für seinen Einsatz zurechtmacht. Oder eben was passiert, wenn man es nicht macht und irgendwie anfängt und ich glaube, da einige Parallelen zu sehen.
Und zumindest aus dieser Erfahrung heraus kann ich dir sagen: Entweder man lernt sein Werkzeug erst richtig kennen (das dauert aber schonmal gerne 1-2 Jahre und kommt auch nur daher, daß man damit arbeitet, Startertutorials helfen einem da nicht sehr weit da sie keine Erfahrung vermitteln), oder ihr laßt jemanden kommen der das kennt und euch da beraten kann.

Wenn ihr es ohne externe Hilfe machen wollt würde ich raten, längerfristig zweigleisig zu fahren. Sowas würde ich jedenfalls beim Wechsel von CAD-Programmen raten. Mit Programm A arbeitet ihr so, wie kann man Programm B in diesen Prozess integrieren? Muß/sollte der Prozess geändert werden? Geht das, was in Programm A geht, auch in B, aber gibt es in Programm B eine Alternative die noch viel besser ist?
Bei Elektronik sollte man drei oder vier Projekte so durchziehen, erst mit Kleinkram anfangen und das immer größer werden lassen. Das ist sauviel Arbeit, ein Projekt doppelt zu machen, aber da sollte man durch.

Andernfalls weiß man hinterher, wie man es hätte besser machen können, kriegt das aber nicht mehr geradegezogen weil die Freiheit dafür einfach nicht mehr da ist. Seinen Chef kann man diesen Aufwand einmal verkaufen. Zweimal dürfte schwierig werden.


----------

